# Favorite planet in our Solar System?



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Kind of a boring/pointless question but I've been watching astronomy docs and videos every night lately and I find myself rewatching the ones on Venus because I guess that's my favorite. So I'm wondering now if anyone else has a favorite...

You can relate it to astrology or even popular media (like sailor moon!) if you want. :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I voted Earth. I mean, it's covered in assortments of organic molecules that move around and eat each other. How bizzare.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I've got to be the childish one that says hey I really love Uranus. Probably Pluto because I can relate to the whole he's one of us but not exactly and I'm also small


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I like Uranus. It has the prettiest shade of colors, and it rotates sideways.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Apart from Earth it would have to be what I believe is Nibiru, a massive planet far beyond Pluto with a 3,600 year orbital cycle. Astronomers call it Planet 9 and some call it Planet X. We've known about it since the 90's and really much older than that because the Ancient Sumerians have written about it in but it's gained more recognition in the last couple of years.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...g/news-story/9675dafea926d5149127b6363eec4977


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess Pluto because Scorpios are ruled by Pluto.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I like Earth 2 outside the solar system.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> I like Uranus. It has the prettiest shade of colors, and it rotates sideways.


Some days mine barely moves at all...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I remember seeing a stylized image of Pluto somewhere a decade+ ago which had a purple sky, and at now it's kind of like the underdog of planets so would probably go for Pluto. I watched a documentary at some point on Jupiter in my teen years and it kind of terrified me. I had an actual fear of that planet and it potentially crashing into Earth and various things at one point lol.

I also like Mercury I guess, because of the alchemical associations also Mercury is associated with Odin and:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_(mythology)

I like Ishtar/Inanna more than Aphrodite/Venus. They are all related (I think they go back to Astarte probably further. Actually Ishtar or Inanna is probably older, I'm not sure,) and all connected to Venus though I guess. Lucifer is as well 8)

I haven't really answered the thread title. I'm still kind of scared of Jupiter. I feel like it can hear my thoughts :afr

edit: Also Pluto is the ruler of the underworld isn't he hahaa and Jupiter is probably the closest figure in the Roman pantheon to Yahweh so, this post works on so many levels.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not a planet, but neither is Pluto and people are choosing that, so I pick Titan. The only place in the solar system where you can strap on a pair of wings and fly under your own power.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Pluto, out of my usual fierce, misplaced loyalty. You'll always be part of the original 9 in my eyes Pluto. Don't let anyone tell you any different.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

the only one I ever visited


----------



## Hiant (Aug 21, 2018)

Venus! The brightest one of all and is just as big as Earth


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In with @3stacks on this. Your anus. I am a child.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Surprised no one's mentioned Mars yet.

I guess after Venus, I like Neptune. Mostly for it's looks. 

Also I knew there would be riots if I didn't add Pluto haha :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I remember seeing a stylized image of Pluto somewhere a decade+ ago which had a purple sky, and at now it's kind of like the underdog of planets so would probably go for Pluto. I watched a documentary at some point on Jupiter in my teen years and it kind of terrified me. I had an actual fear of that planet and it potentially crashing into Earth and various things at one point lol.
> 
> I also like Mercury I guess, because of the alchemical associations also Mercury is associated with Odin and:
> 
> ...


Inanna came first because it's Sumerian, first human city/culture and then Ishtar because it's Akkadian, surrounding areas of Sumer who were directly influenced by Sumerian language and culture. It's because of Akkadian and other ancient languages that we were able to translate Sumerian.

Yahweh was probably an Anunnaki god in the Israel/Palestine area. In they bible it's written how the people fought for him etc. Christians believe it's the one true god but of course the one true god wouldn't be fighting wars and he wouldn't need people to do it for him.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm going to say Mercury because I liked that sailor scout.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Planet Claire was my first thought.....but it's actually Mercury. When I was little I had my friends convinced (at least in my mind) I was actually from Mercury. It was during the time I changed my name from Paul to Matt which stuck until my third grade teacher asked my parents what was up and I had to change it back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jupiter. I bought a used Newtonian reflector telescope from a dude I knew when I was in my early 20s. Jupiter was the first thing I saw through it after the moon. The sight of that big beautiful planet with it's moons for the first time was one of the few positive things I will carry around with me forever. 

I wish I still had the room for and the motivation to have and use a telescope. I never achieved my goal of getting a 10 inch to 12 inch Dobsonian. Though my later wish was for a Schmidt-Cassegrain because of it's advantage of being more compact and easier to lug around. 

I suppose Mars is probably my second favorite. Simply because it's Mars. And who doesn't love Mars? The support for going to Mars is high and there is a likelihood we will see a human land on Mars. I want to see that happen.

All that said, the moon is probably my favorite thing in the sky simply because it's easy to see and you don't need a very powerful or special (or expensive) instrument to view it whenever it's visible. It has a special allure to everyone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Interesting no one has mentioned Saturn. How can you not love Saturn? Poor Saturn.

BTW, I think most of the time when the science people talk about Uranus, they tend to pronounce it "Urine us". I'm not sure if that's because that's how it's supposed to be said or because they think "Urine us" sound less obscene than "Yer anus" . Maybe it does but maybe they should just rename it so nobody is thinking about butts or urine when it comes up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jupiter has always fascinated me, ever since I was little. How massive it is. How pretty the colours and the swirls of the atmosphere are. How many moons it has, and all the interesting environments of those moons. How the distance from Mars is mindblowingly enormous compared to Earth to Mars. It's like this giant vast void, and then there it is, finally. After all that distance traveled. It's magnetosphere is crazy huge. And the aurorae on both its poles are permanent. It's got a great red spot, a storm that is bigger than the entire Earth. And its been raging on for at least 300 years, likely much much more. Jupiter also has its own rings.

I mean, come on. Look at this ****ing behemoth of a planet. It's absolutely insane. There is a reason why it is named after The King of the Gods.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Mars because it has a cool red shade and an interesting geography. I hope Elon colonizes it soon so I can leave this planet. Neptune is also aesthetic as ****.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

scooby said:


> Jupiter has always fascinated me, ever since I was little. How massive it is. How pretty the colours and the swirls of the atmosphere are. How many moons it has, and all the interesting environments of those moons. How the distance from Mars is mindblowingly enormous compared to Earth to Mars. It's like this giant vast void, and then there it is, finally. After all that distance traveled. It's magnetosphere is crazy huge. And the aurorae on both its poles are permanent. It's got a great red spot, a storm that is bigger than the entire Earth. And its been raging on for at least 300 years, likely much much more. Jupiter also has its own rings.
> 
> I mean, come on. Look at this ****ing behemoth of a planet. It's absolutely insane. There is a reason why it is named after The King of the Gods.


 How old are you? Do you remember Shoemaker-Levy 9? That was right around the time when I was first starting to get interested in astronomy. I was pretty much obsessed by the time Pathfinder got to Mars.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How old are you? Do you remember Shoemaker-Levy 9? That was right around the time when I was first starting to get interested in astronomy. I was pretty much obsessed by the time Pathfinder got to Mars.


I was a bit too young to know about or have memories of that event when it happened. Having looked it up just now, that event is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mars. Its red (my favorite color) and Olympus Mons is a cool name.

Venus gets points for trolling people into thinking it was a second Earth (or something like that; I haven't taken astronomy in a hot minute).



SparklingWater said:


> Pluto, out of my usual fierce, misplaced loyalty. You'll always be part of the original 9 in my eyes Pluto. Don't let anyone tell you any different.


I read somewhere that Pluto is still considered a planet in Illinois because the dude who discovered it was born there. So you possibly have an entire state to back you up.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> In with @3stacks on this. Your anus. I am a child.


:lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Saturn. I've been interested in Saturn's rings for years. Always imagined what it would be like to get close to them. Then, when I found out what the rings were actually made of, my mind was blown. 

My next favorite is probably Jupiter.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sheesh, leave me some Uranus jokes will ya?


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Boring answer is earth..the diversity of life is amazing. the huge oceans of water (considering how barren everything else is)


Excluding Earth, I pick Mars. Partly because of Total Recall. And Valles Marineris


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowOne said:


> Boring answer is earth..the diversity of life is amazing. the huge oceans of water (considering how barren everything else is)


 How dare you call Jupiter barren!? Just because it doesn't have tumbleweeds?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Saturn. I've been interested in Saturn's rings for years. Always imagined what it would be like to get close to them. Then, when I found out what the rings were actually made of, my mind was blown.
> 
> My next favorite is probably Jupiter.


Jupiter has rings, too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jupiter has rings, too.


Yea, I know. That's why I said its my next favorite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, I know. That's why I said its my next favorite.


Jupiter freaks me out. It's too busy, and that creepy red eye..... :lol


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't feel very strongly about it, but I'll say Mars, because it kind of represents all the high hopes of humanity. There's a lot of Mars-themed sci-fi that I like, The Martian Chronicles topping the list. When I was reading it for the first time as a child, I told my mother that I needed to "spend some time to return to normality" because it blew my mind so much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jupiter freaks me out. It's too busy, and that creepy red eye..... :lol


Lol That's partly why I find it interesting. I think Saturn's rings look more cool, though. But you can't really see Jupiter's I don't think.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol That's partly why I find it interesting. I think Saturn's rings look more cool, though. But you can't really see Jupiter's I don't think.


Saturn has the funky hexagon at the North Pole (here's a shot and it's* PURPLE* :lol and it's own creepy eye at the South Pole, though.










It looks like there is a hurricane in the lower right portion of the screen trying to do its own thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Saturn has the funky hexagon at the North Pole (here's a shot and it's* PURPLE* :lol and it's own creepy eye at the South Pole, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That does look a lot like a giant purple people eater. :O


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Venus is beautiful and hellish like a lot of the women I've met. I also like a lot of moons around Saturn and Jupiter. I am kind of disappointed that I'm probably never going to get out into space.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That does look a lot like a giant purple people eater. :O


It looks like a lavender and magenta abyss......all calm on the outside, but when you get up close, it tears your heart out. :fall


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> Saturn has the funky hexagon at the North Pole (here's a shot and it's* PURPLE* :lol and it's own creepy eye at the South Pole, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

That's really beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :lol
> 
> That's really beautiful.


All of the planets are really kinda stunning in their own way. Who knew even Pluto had a heart?


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I always thought saturn was beautiful


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

JerryAndSports said:


> I always thought saturn was beautiful


 Why would you betray Jupiter like that? &#128542;


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3stacks said:


> Why would you betray Jupiter like that? &#128542;


...&#129300; Girls go to Jupiter to get more stupider, boys go to Saturn to get more fatter.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

blue2 said:


> ...&#129300; Girls go to Jupiter to get more stupider, boys go to Saturn to get more fatter.


I must have ate Saturn then


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 Just when I thought earth couldn't get any more obnoxious. uke


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

My favourite is Jupiter for a number of reasons. 

One, it's the biggest planet and as a child I thought that was so awesome. 

Second is a long explanation. I have something called Synesthesia. So I see colours when I hear words, numbers, songs. My favourite number is 5 because it's red, which is also my favourite colour. Jupiter is also the fifth planet from the Sun. It also has the giant red spot. Also, I was born on a Thursday, 5th day of the week, and in Spanish (my parents are from Argentina) the name for Thursday is Jueves which is derived from the name Jupiter. Just works out so perfectly  Too bad the word Jupiter to me is purple so it's not all perfect lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

A superficial reason why I like Venus is I freaking love the word "Venusian". Also I found on wiki that Venus can/was be referenced by these names:



> Hesperus, Vesper (in the evening), Eosphorus, Phosphorus, Phosphor (in the morning), Lucifer (in the day)


Now whenever I talk about Venus from 6am-6pm, l shall call the planet Venus by it's proper name Lucifer.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_adjectivals_and_demonyms_of_astronomical_bodies#Planets

tbh, I'm actually really surprised that Earth is winning. I never even considered it as a choice, I included it as a formality. I also thought that Mars and Saturn would be the most popular.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'll take pluto, the outcast, the runt of the litter, the underdog, reminds me of myself 😉


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Talking about the solar system, the Sumerians gave an explanation of it's creation at least 6 thousand years ago.

The Sumerian version of the creation of our Solar System.

In the beginning there existed the Sun (Apsu), encircled by the planet Tiamat, and the planet Mercury (Mummu). Then, between Tiamat and Mercury, came into being the planets, Mars (Lahmu) and Venus (Lahamu). Then there came into being, beyond the planet Tiamat, the planets, Jupiter (Kishar) and Saturn (Anshar) along with their 'emissary' Pluto (Gaga). Last to come into being were the planets, Uranus (Anu) and Neptune (Ea). These nine planets, or 'gods,' moved in a counterclockwise direction around Apsu, the sun.

From outer space a new planet, Marduk, almost the size of Jupiter or Saturn, approached, attracted to this solar system by the gravitational pull of Neptune and Uranus. Moving in a clockwise direction past Neptune and Uranus, the path of Marduk took him toward the giants, Saturn and Jupiter. As he passed by Uranus, portions of Marduk were pulled off to become four satellites or 'winds.'

The path of Marduk took him toward the giants, Saturn and Jupiter.
Marduk neared Saturn and Jupiter, and their massive gravitational pulls bent his orbit drastically inward, forcing his path to be aimed directly at Tiamat, The gravitational pulls of the two giants also caused three more chunks of Marduk to be pulled from his body; they too became satellites to encircle Marduk.
As he, with his now seven satellites moved toward Tiamat with her eleven satellites , the force of Marduk's passing caused huge electrical and gravitational disturbances that ripped into her, and one of his moons named Evil Wind hit Tiamat splitting, but not quite breaking her in two, yet knocking her satellites away from her and smashing them to pieces. The paths they were thrown into were clockwise, like Marduk's, and their paths would become large, elliptical orbits around the Sun. They had been changed into the comets which regularly revisit this solar system.

Her largest moon Kingu who nearly acquired his own orbit around the sun, was left bound now forever to the damaged Tiamat.

The encounter between Marduk and Tiamat caused his orbit to be bent, even more, resulting in his becoming a planet or 'god' which was destined to encircle the Sun forever, and because he now was trapped in an orbit, Marduk's destiny was to return to the scene of the collision. He was, therefore to cross over the site of the collision.
And for that reason, Marduk became known as Nibiru, the planet of crossing.

Nibiru passes Tiamat, for a second time and this time Nibiru's gravity hits Tiamat and rips her into two halves, the lower part of Tiamat was smashed to pieces, to become the asteroid belt that to this day remains in orbit around the Sun between Mars and Jupiter, where the mighty Tiamat once existed. The asteroid belt was called the Hammered Bracelet. This second collision formed the basis of the creation story, and the hammered bracelet (which was previously mistranslated as 'firmament') was named the heaven.

Life was also passed between worlds from Nibiru to Tiamat. As Nibiru continued on, trampling in its path the lower half of Tiamat, another one of his satellites, called the North Wind, struck the remaining intact upper half of Tiamat. The force of this secondary impact thrust the remaining intact half of Tiamat away from her original orbit, to become repositioned between Venus and Mars. It was at this point that the remaining half of Tiamat took on the name of Earth (Ki), as noted in the Hebrew tradition. The thrust gave the remaining half of Tiamat, or Earth, her axial spin and therefore her ability to experience the changing days and nights. Only Kingu continued to orbit around Tiamat as a satellite; he would later be called Lunar the Moon. Nibiru settled into a orbit around the sun, a Shar the orbit was named.

The destruction of Tiamat and the corresponding creation of Earth out of the wreckage resulted in the melting of the ice-covered surface and the remaining land masses of Tiamat being concentrated in one spot as a continent (i.e.Pangea).
And the waters of the Earth surrounding the land formed the ocean filling the wound of the Earth, this wound we know as the Pacific Ocean.

As a result of the collision of Nibiru and Tiamat, and the alteration of the order of the planets, the satellite of Saturn, Gaga was jolted out of its orbit to take on a new orbit around the Sun as a planet itself. The disruption that caused Gaga to acquire its own Tablet Of Destiny, set it on an orbital plane that differed from the other planets we now call it Pluto.

The creation epic proceeding from the point of the collision of Marduk / Nibiru with Tiamat, as told by the ancient Sumerians, corresponds almost exactly with the Hebrew tradition as told in Genesis; they both corroborate the assumptions made by science. Beginning with the eruption and flowing of molten rock, which sent volcanic debris into the formless skies, all three disciplines detail the creation of an atmosphere as a result of the accumulation of clouds and mists, which blocked out a certain amount of the Sun's heat. That resulted in a cooling of the molten rock to form the continent(s) and the creation of water to surround the continent(s) as the ocean(s). From the lands, waters and atmosphere arose mountains, rivers and the forces of weather.

https://www.sitchinstudies.com/sumerian-solar-system.html


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll have to say Uranus and Saturn because those are the two linked with my zodiac sign


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Saturn! Planet of death and rebirth!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

blue2 said:


> I'll take pluto, the outcast, the runt of the litter, the underdog, reminds me of myself &#128521;


Pluto can't even claim to be the smallest dwarf planet. That's currently Ceres. In fact, Pluto is the biggest out of the official ones so far in terms of diameter. And it has more moons than all the other official dwarf planets put together (and also more than Earth) with 5 moons. People shouldn't underestimate Pluto. It's more of a king.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never been to other planets nor adventure the solar system, so none. I would be able to say favorite if I've personally been to other planets and if I adventure the solar system.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Mars for sci-fi stories but Jupiter is cool to look at in images and Pluto’s heart shape is interesting too despite not being a planet anymore


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tour trip of the Solar system. (Elite: Dangerous)


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i relate to Neptune the most


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I love Saturn because the rings :3 and it reminds me of the word Saturnine lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tha one that has yet to be discovered


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Let me go read a bit about the planets in the solar system (wiki) and I'll get back to you. I'm not very knowledgable about the subject. Only know a few factoids here and there. Need a short synopsis about the planets.

*Inner planets:* Okay, so Mercury, Venus, Earth, and Mercury are terrestrial- made of rock and metal. The Earth is the largest of the inner planets and the only one with a decent sized moon. Venus is the hottest and has a very thick, dense atmosphere (greenhouse effect). Mercury is the smallest planet. Weird, I thought Mercury would be the hottest since it's closest to the sun.

*Outer planets:* Jupiter and Saturn are huge and are mostly made of gas. Jupiter is the biggest planet. Uranus and Neptune are mostly made of ice. Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune have rings. Jupiter has 79 moons and Saturn has 62. Some of these moons are bigger than Mercury. Uranus has 27 moons and Neptune has 14.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Interesting no one has mentioned Saturn. How can you not love Saturn? Poor Saturn.
> 
> BTW, I think most of the time when the science people talk about Uranus, they tend to pronounce it "Urine us". I'm not sure if that's because that's how it's supposed to be said or because they think "Urine us" sound less obscene than "Yer anus" . Maybe it does but maybe they should just rename it so nobody is thinking about butts or urine when it comes up.


I always liked Saturn, because of its rings. Although I like ringed planets in general, and Jupiter, Uranus and Neptune also have rings, Saturn's are the most visible. I do like how the green one has the rings sideways though.

Astronomy was fascinating to me, as a kid, but now I don't think about it that much.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Mars because growing up I always wanted to be Sailor Mars. (^_^)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

AffinityWing said:


> Saturn! Planet of death and rebirth!


I love it! That's my favourite too.

I would say Pluto, because I also loved sailor pluto, but apparently she's been demoted 








bye pluto


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite sailor scout was Jupiter and Mars as a kid I think. As an adult, I'm not sure. Maybe Uranus and Neptune as a 2 for 1 deal lol. I dressed up as Sailor Mercury a couple halloweens ago though.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey what about the Sun?


----------

